# Instant pay/ Activehours



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Has anyone successfully done this with amazon flex. I know uber has instant pay.

I found two sites. Activehours and daily pay that seems to work for amazon flex.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Question is I signed up for activehours but getting earning approved by them is a nightmare. They won't take the weekly summaries. They want your name, earning in the same shot.

Does anyone have tips or know how to get around it? Or used any other same day pay site.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

in the next month amazon is moving to paying out twice a week, should help ya a lil bit


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Caliblk22 said:


> Question is I signed up for activehours but getting earning approved by them is a nightmare. They won't take the weekly summaries. They want your name, earning in the same shot.
> 
> Does anyone have tips or know how to get around it? Or used any other same day pay site.


I've heard of people living paycheck to paycheck, but DAY to DAY pay? Sheesh. Not exactly picking strawberries.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I've heard of people living paycheck to paycheck, but DAY to DAY pay? Sheesh. Not exactly picking strawberries.





enigmaquip said:


> in the next month amazon is moving to paying out twice a week, should help ya a lil bit


Ya I literally just got that email lol.Everyone should have it by the end of the month. And uberPasco I do not pay rent nor have bills. Parents do. so I don't understand your statement.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I think the suggestion was people who rely on daily pay are scrapping by. I know Uber drivers who cash out everyday for .50 cents. Doesnt seem like much but if you do it every day in a year its almost 200 dollars. 

Best to just take it once a week and get all your money


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> Ya I literally just got that email lol.Everyone should have it by the end of the month. And uberPasco I do not pay rent nor have bills. Parents do. so I don't understand your statement.


Unless your parents pay for your car, insurance and gas, those are also considered bills.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> Ya I literally just got that email lol.Everyone should have it by the end of the month. And uberPasco I do not pay rent nor have bills. Parents do. so I don't understand your statement.


Sick brag about living like a teenager. You working just for money to go out with?


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Sick brag about living like a teenager. You working just for money to go out with?





oicu812 said:


> Unless your parents pay for your car, insurance and gas, those are also considered bills.





Shangsta said:


> I think the suggestion was people who rely on daily pay are scrapping by. I know Uber drivers who cash out everyday for .50 cents. Doesnt seem like much but if you do it every day in a year its almost 200 dollars.
> 
> Best to just take it once a week and get all your money


Ohhh ok. I was wondering how he came to that conclusion based on my question. Got it

All I pay for is gas. Not bragging poolepit. UberP made wild statement and I thought he was talking about me. So I just clarified. Yes I just use the money on games, clothes,raves/ festivals and saving account while in school.

Flex is a great side hustle.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> Flex is a great *side hustle*.


----------

